# Automatic Image Access on the iPad / Web - Beta Testers Wanted



## Mosaic (May 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I am the CEO of Mosaic. We are planning on releasing a free Lightroom plugin that automatically synchronizes your most recent 2,000 Lightroom images to our web application. (Paid subscribers get their whole collection + offsite image storage.) 

This is a web app but also looks great on the iPad. 

I was hoping for some Lightroom experts to beta test our product in the upcoming weeks before we release it to the general public. (Around mid-June.) If you are interested, please respond to the post and we can get you setup. 

More details are here. http://www.mosaicarchive.com/cloudview/ 

Thank you, Gerard Murphy CEO/Co-Founder Mosaic Storage Systems, Inc.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 10, 2012)

Gerard, I would be interested though the timing doesn't work for me - too many words to kneed and bake.

John


----------



## Mosaic (May 10, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> Gerard, I would be interested though the timing doesn't work for me - too many words to kneed and bake.
> 
> John



Thanks John. Big fan of your kneeding and baking. Best, Gerard


----------



## Jimmsp (May 11, 2012)

I would have an interest in this for the color Nook tablet whenever you want to test that one.

Jim


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2012)

I am most interested in seamless solution that is automatic in both direction and does not involve iPhoto.. Please include me as one of your beta testers.


----------



## Mosaic (May 11, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I am most interested in seamless solution that is automatic in both direction and does not involve iPhoto..



No iPhoto needed. Just Lightroom to Web App. 

Thank you, I will send over information soon once we are ready.


----------

